# Haldex fluid/filter change



## JoelFSchultz (May 8, 2004)

I have a 08 R32. The dealership says the first fluid and filter change is @ 40K and every 20K after. I thought the first change was @ 20K and every 20K after...which is true?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Haldex fluid/filter change (JoelFSchultz)*

As far as i know i take it the haldex is the same as the mk4 R32, according to what i've read the oil is done every 20k and the oil and filter every 40k.
I've just read on r23oc.com that the above applies to the mk5.
So your first oil is due at 20k then the oil and filter at 40k then oil again at 60k then oil and filter at 80k etc


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Haldex fluid/filter change (animaniac)*

Fluid & filter every 40k. If you're tracking or have the performance controller the car you might want to decrease that interval though.


----------



## JoelFSchultz (May 8, 2004)

Thanx 4 the feedback.


----------

